# Photos of your harness(es)



## susanne (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd love to see photos of your harness or harnesses and hear all about them...what maker, why you chose what you did, what kind of driving you do, what you love or hate, what you would like to change, etc., etc.

Any closeups would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shane (Jan 10, 2007)

HERES MY FIRST HARNESS, THIS WAS SO HARD TO FIND FOR ME, BECAUSE OF ITS SIZE, ITS TINY, AND I LOVE IT, ITS FROM MINIEXPRESS, AND HAS A LOVLEY RED TRIM WHICH SUITS TWINKLES WHITE COAT AND MY NOSE ON A COLD DAY LOL





















IVE NOW GOT THREE HARNESSES !!!!! THERE LIKE POTATO CHIPS LOL

i was so worried about this fitting, the girl whome i bought it from was very helpful, she measured every single piece for me, and it was a wee bit loose but ive got it sorted now,

its very easily cleaned, and made of good quality leather, with patent, and brass buckles, i like the fact that its a FINE harness so it doesnt over shadow my stallion whos tiny, a big clumpy harness would loose him i feel,

i only do social driving, not trials or off road, so this is perfect, it didnt come with breeching, which i have now sorted and is being made as we speak

IM LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE ELSES HARNESSES, MAYBE YOU COULD DO ANOTHER ABOUT CARTS ? AND SEE EVERYONES CARTS

LYNDA

i also have a biothane harness in patent with stainless steel fittings, as it is easily maintained, and i have a leather one being made to fit at ozark,


----------



## Shari (Jan 10, 2007)

I do not think I have a favorite at this point.

Maggie's main Harness is a Zilco. Bridle fits great, the gig saddle is wonderful. Breast collar is a bit big on her width wise. But would fit perfect for Mingus.

Only improvement on the main harness is.. I would like a deep V collar for my type of cart.

The Empathy collar they have, will not work for it, as the line of draft is wrong.

Only other thing I do not like is the reins. I hate the Zilco reins.

Ended up having the Dr Cook bitless bridle folks, make me a pair of Beta reins. They are my Favorite ones!

I have ordered a "Freedom Collar" from Camptown harness but do not have it yet. Hoping it will do what I need it too.

The other Mini Harness is a Hybrid leather work Harness from Robinson Harness... I had made for Maggie. Otha will make you anything you want. It will work for the cart but it is mainly used for Draft work and now for starting Theia in harness.

It is of average leather, very good for the price and has held up very well with some very hard use. It just has a flat saddle, so a very good pad is needed.

The side check bridle works well with minis. Side check is needed because I have lots of grass and a gimpy body.

Both harnesses have chrome metal parts as it is much easier to keep clean. Zilco harness is best for this clime and ease of care. Do not worry about the leather getting too wet and then having to spend a bit of time oiling it.

Though if I had the money.. I would get a Freedman's.


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 11, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my new Camptown harness with the Freedom collar



That collar and the bridle are awesome! I've NEVER been real impressed with a mini harness before I saw this one



I don't have any pics yet, but plan to have Craig take some this weekend.

Jessi


----------



## Jill (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't really have any decent pictures of my harnesses but for what it may be worth, I can tell you what I like about them.

My Lutke show harness is my favorite. It's the nicest piece of tack I've ever owned. It is so delicate looking (but strong) and gorgeous. It is almost like a whisper on a horse. I was lucky and found it a couple years ago on the LB sales board. It had not ever even been on a horse and saved me a few hundred dollars.

I have a patent leather (not rolled) show harness from Mini Express which was my first show harness and I like it but it cannot compare to the Lutke in terms of elegance. I think I paid about $500 for it in 2002.

Then I have two biothane patent looking harnesses. One with silver / nickle fittings and one with brass fittings. I feel they actually _look_ almost as nice as my patent show harness from Mini Express and you cannot beat the ease of clean up -- top wrack of my dishwasher does the trick! I think that both of these ran around $200 new.

Then the fifth harness I own is a beta biothane harness which looks more like plain (not patent) leather. It is a nice harness and will last me a lifetime of around the yard, through the woods and in the field. It's a pretty harness but the least delicate looking of the five. It also cleans up easily. This one was $225 back in 2001.


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a Lutke that I got at Nationals this year, which I love the look of, it is easy to clean and adjust and just so purty LOL



: Here it is close up, it is a rolled one.






I think they look nice and refined for showing....






I also have a patent show harness from Mini Express that I got earlier this year, it is not rolled and it much plainer but I like the way it look on Bud and it is of nice quality as well. I think it was around $400.00.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Jan 11, 2007)

All of our harnesses are the patent leather show harness from Mini Express. Hopefully we'll be getting a Lutke next, but I really do like my harnesses from Mini Express. All of our driving Mini's have their own harness(makes it easy and requires no adjusting from horse to horse) and all of them wear the patent leather show harness from Mini Express. The one in the photo below is 5 years old and shines up like new. They are easy to clean, are not stiff leather that takes forever to break in, and shine up like new! I've been very pleased with mine and would not hesitate to get another one. The only thing I didn't like about it was the noseband that comes with it. It doesn't fit right, and was just a hassle, so we bought the show noseband and browbands from Starlake to use on the harnesses. We use our harnesses for showing and also do some light trail driving through flat, open area's and they work just fine for that too. The only other thing I'd change about it is i'd REALLY prefer not to deal with the wrap straps,etc....would much rather have the french tug type and buckle in breastcollar.






~Jen~


----------



## Katie Iceton (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a very thick and burly harness that I train and do mostly obstacle stuff in and and a finer one to show in, but I much prefer my thicker heavier harness, and I def. trust it ten times more! I dont have any pics at the moment but will take some as soon as I can!


----------



## willowoodstables (Jan 16, 2007)

Question about Lutke Harness..

As a tradionalist who loves rolled leather (aka Freedman Harness) which is mucho $$ but well worth it (one backpad is over 50 yrs old and I still show in it)...I am used to brass fittings. I notice that Lutke embroiders his stuff (not for me thanks). Would there be such a beast as Lutke harness with real brass fittings (ie browband is patent with brass chain overlay, plain blinkers (or a nice tiny brass monogram). All the trim (if a different color) is done in patent. I just think embroidery is a cheap route to use on expensive harness (Lutke is not cheap)....soo my question is, can I get it traditional per se??

Here is a picture of a round blinker bridle with brass chain brow band






And a Lasalle harness done in Road pony style (seems to be the type mini horses wear the most of)






Thanks!

Kim


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 16, 2007)

That's a nice harness, Kim- I like Lynda's (Shane's,) too- just take off the check rein, martingale and blinkers and add breeching and I'm away!!!!

Seriously, I do like these fine harnesses- I do not have one, all four of mine are "working" harnesses- two are leather, one is a very good nylon- padded tree etc- and two are nylon "training" harnesses- oh that makes five- look I am concussed what do you expect??

Anyway I really REALLY do need a good show harness- with the option of breeching- and from someone who makes it themselves as said I would want a few alterations- so, who do you recommend????


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jan 16, 2007)

Kimmy I think you can get pretty much whatever you want when you order from Lutke's, it is custom so you can sit down and pick out what you want.



: You certainly don't have to have any embroidery done if you don't like that option...

Pammy


----------



## wiccanz (Jan 16, 2007)

This is a Mini Express harness, the patent show harness that comes with coloured trim (I like plain black



), it's very fine and elegant and unobtrusive. I also use a ME Therapeutic back pad under the saddle, it's tidy and stays clean. This little guy is so funny - when we are just exercising around the paddock at home, and he's in his "civvies", he's just "Ho Hum, Bla Bla, Boooorrring!", but when he's in his show gear, he positively beams, and drives with ears pricked all the way!



:











I also have a plain leather pleasure harness from ME, it's quite suitable for the showring also, just not as refined. Has patent on saddle & blinkers.


----------



## outlaw (Jan 16, 2007)

See now when I ordered my Lutke I asked for the rounded blinders and didn't get them. I love the harness but some of the stuff I asked for didn't happen. They had some excuse as to why I couldn't get the rounded blinders. Oh well. I only use it in shows anyways right. HAHAHAHA

outlaw


----------



## susanne (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm such a dork...or perhaps it's because I'm a design snob, but along with certain functional requirements, I HAVE to have round or D-style blinkers/blinders. although I know no particular shape is better...

Beautiful harnesses...and gorgeous horses! Wiccanz, no wonder your little guy is proud of himself -- he looks great!


----------



## Relic (Jan 16, 2007)

l got my daughter both the show and the pleasure Lutke harness not long ago. Haven't had a chance to try them out yet. l have talked to a few people who just loved them and also a few who don't like them much. l'm hoping to get one for my driving stallion later this fall l know he'd look good in one the pretty boy..


----------



## keely2682 (Jan 16, 2007)

Relic said:


> l got my daughter both the show and the pleasure Lutke harness not long ago. Haven't had a chance to try them out yet. l have talked to a few people who just loved them and also a few who don't like them much. l'm hoping to get one for my driving stallion later this fall l know he'd look good in one the pretty boy..


which is which?



: do you have more pics of them side by side?


----------



## Shari (Jan 16, 2007)

The Long awaited Camptown "Freedom Collar" has arrived today!

All I can say is....it is one very, very nice looking, well put together Breast collar.

Of course I can't drive right now...and will not be able to until I heal...sure will be hard to wait. So want to put it on Maggie and try it out.

It is truely scaled down to fit mini's and it will give Maggie the relief she needs and will allow her to pull better.

I now plan to buy Theia's harness from these folks... hopefully by next fall.

Susanne, if the rest of this harness is this well made,,,you should check this one out!

Here is a picture of the Freedom collar.






I think you have seen pictures of my Zilco harness? If not let me know. Can also show you the leather work one....if you would like to come over and visit some time.



:


----------



## wiccanz (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Susanne, he's a cool wee horse and we love him dearly



:

You people are so lucky to have all that beautiful gear so close at hand, we pretty much have to import anything that's worth having, and the price of shipping adds a big chunk to the bill. :bgrin


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 16, 2007)

Shari, I've got a Freedom Collar here right now and Kody's been wearing it. I posted pictures on the Whiteman's Winter Drive thread, or at least I thought I did.



: I've been propping the Camptown Harness ever since they came out so for the five millionth time: They are HECKA better than Zilco for the minis! Go buy one right now, you silly girl!



: I've told Susanne the same thing if she doesn't want to drive breed shows. If she does she needs to go leather like the Ozark Mtn. carriage harness, but the Camptown Sport/Chimacum Sport Harness (same thing) is by far the most comfortable and well-designed synthetic harness available for the minis. :aktion033:

Also, I like the look of the Mini Express theraputic pad Wiccanz has. That's what I wanted but when I got my waffle pads from Smucker's thinking they were the same they were WAY oversized. I may have to go shopping again....

Leia


----------



## Shari (Jan 16, 2007)

When my Ice mare sells, I will have more cart and harness money. The Freedom collar I bought has the matte leather front and the other stuff for the backing. If Susanne wanted to do breed shows,,they would make it in patient leather and they have that option with the Freedom collars.

Have a couple of challenging hills on my Cart path that we canter up. Can't wait to drive Maggie in the FC!

Hope it has been working out for Kody.

Of course...along with me wanting a Portland cutter (or Albany)Sleigh, new harness for Theia...maybe another harness for Maggie... and either a Lessing or Shetty carriage....that is if I am healthy long enough to finally get Theia's training finished...

Oh boy.......I have a shopping wish list a mile long! :lol:


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jan 16, 2007)

Leia, Where does a person order the Capmptown Sport/ Chimacum Sort Harness from? any idea of price? Tahnks, Mary



hobbyhorse23 said:


> Shari, I've got a Freedom Collar here right now and Kody's been wearing it. I posted pictures on the Whiteman's Winter Drive thread, or at least I thought I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## susanne (Jan 17, 2007)

Now you guys...I had hoped this would help me finalize my decision, not make it more difficult!

Shari, when you're feeling up to it, I'm itching to come visit (now wait...that makes me sound contagious...). Perhaps I could harness Maggie so that you could at least see her in her new breast collar -- that may be just the healing energy you need!


----------



## Devon (Jan 17, 2007)

willowoodstables said:


> Question about Lutke Harness..
> 
> As a tradionalist who loves rolled leather (aka Freedman Harness) which is mucho $$ but well worth it (one backpad is over 50 yrs old and I still show in it)...I am used to brass fittings. I notice that Lutke embroiders his stuff (not for me thanks). Would there be such a beast as Lutke harness with real brass fittings (ie browband is patent with brass chain overlay, plain blinkers (or a nice tiny brass monogram). All the trim (if a different color) is done in patent. I just think embroidery is a cheap route to use on expensive harness (Lutke is not cheap)....soo my question is, can I get it traditional per se??
> 
> ...


But can we get that harness or Bridle for Minis? I LOVE it.



:


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 17, 2007)

Buckskin gal said:


> Leia, Where does a person order the Capmptown Sport/ Chimacum Sort Harness from? any idea of price? Tahnks, Mary


www.camptownharness.com


----------



## Shari (Jan 17, 2007)

susanne said:


> Now you guys...I had hoped this would help me finalize my decision, not make it more difficult!
> 
> Shari, when you're feeling up to it, I'm itching to come visit (now wait...that makes me sound contagious...). Perhaps I could harness Maggie so that you could at least see her in her new breast collar -- that may be just the healing energy you need!


You are welcome to come and visit, Just about any day, when it isn't snowing and raining. :bgrin Well, if you want to do things outside. But you are welcome any time.

Am waiting on the Farrier to get the horses feet done and the PT people to show up some time. They keep having to change their appointments because of this silly weather.

Price wise the Camptown Harness is the same price as the mini horsed sized Zilco..and as much as I hate to say it...think the Camptown Harness is the better one because it is really made for mini's. The Zilco does not fit the smaller minis as well. Maggie is a smidge over 34" if measured at the height of her tall withers.

Both have gig saddles instead of flat pads, which makes it more comfortable to the mini's.

But if all you can afford is a sturdy starter harness... talk with Othia at Robinson Harness. Of all harness of that class, her's is the best quality for the money. Mine is in bad need of a cleaning and oiling.


----------



## willowoodstables (Jan 17, 2007)

Mini Luver..

The top bridle is a Smuckers and yes you can get it mini size. The bottom harness is more a traditional Roadster type with Square blinkers and it also comes in mini from Dave Lasalle. I love the round blinkers (coming from my Hackney background) and if I remember correctly you can get a round blinker bridle from Lasalle in mini size.

FYI..round blinkers = side check and square blinkers = overcheck ..me and my traditions LOL

Kim


----------



## mondak (Jan 17, 2007)

Here is my baby boy's custom harness, and I will NEVER buy anything else. The guy who makes these lives twenty mins from me and used to build the harnesses for the Budwiser horses way back when. I am starting ADS driving this year (YAY) and I can't wait for the ADS drivers to see it as they will really appreciate the craftsmanship. It is a bit thicker than most of the breed show harnesses you see but I would much rather have that than a string keeping the whole gig together. I was thinking about getting a freedom collar for him but I wasn't sure that it would be scaled down well for the little ones (dakota is only 32 inches tall and very compact) but all the praise it is getting means I will be ordering one soon!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 17, 2007)

The Camptown/Chimacum sport harness is purchasable from either www.camptownharness.com or www.horsedriver.com, which is Chimacum Tack. Janie at Chimacum has a booth at the mini shows while Camptown is more big-horse orientated, but both are very nice so take your pick. Janie has it priced $4 less. :lol: The harness from Camptown is $599 (it went up $100 last year) and I have been warned it will be going up again in April so if you want it, buy now!

Be aware if you order a Smucker's mini bridle you have to specify you want the chain browband or they will send spots.

The rules for round blinkers versus square seem to vary depending on your discipline- I've seen one set of "rules" for ADS Pleasure Driving, another for show ring driving, and the CDE people and English coachman each seem to have another complete set of rules.



:

Regarding the Camptown Freedom Collar, I haven't gotten to try it out in hard pulling situations yet. I've used it with his heavy cart in a flat arena but there was no one to video him for me so I couldn't see if he moved any better. The other times have been with his Hyperbike and that's so light I don't think he'd notice any difference! LOL. But he is cheerful while letting me strap it on and clearly notices more freedom in his throat area while driving so I think it will be worth it just for that. We'll see on the first marathon if he has an easier time going up hills, etc. My new cart *crosses fingers* should have a lower draft angle too so hopefully between those two things he will be able to pull much easier when the going gets deep.

Shari, is yours actually the special-order leather version or is it synthetic with leather lining?

Leia


----------



## Shari (Jan 17, 2007)

Mine is the Leather top, Syth backing.

mondak, the Freedom Collar is really scaled down for the mini's!

They also have the first Collar and Hames that is truely scaled down for the mini's. First maker I have seen do this...makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jan 17, 2007)

Is the Freedom collar a one size for all minis or does it come in different mini sizes? Thanks, Mary



Shari said:


> Mine is the Leather top, Syth backing.
> 
> mondak, the Freedom Collar is really scaled down for the mini's!
> 
> They also have the first Collar and Hames that is truely scaled down for the mini's. First maker I have seen do this...makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 17, 2007)

Leia- New cart???? Do tell!!! What did you order?

I just heard that my new Jerald ships tomorrow, I cannot WAIT!!! I think it is going to be gorgeous! I ordered one in Mahogany stain with gold and burgundy pin striping and brass appointments...woo hoo! Won't my little beauties look great with that setup?  :new_multi: :488: :cheeky-smiley-006:


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 17, 2007)

Shari, are you sure? According to the website the collar is completely synthetic unless you request otherwise and only the neckstrap and the lining (which I assumed was the inside) come in leather options unless you special order an all-leather collar.



: The outside of the one I have is sure matte synthetic.



:

So far it looks to me from watching people try it on their horses like the larger the mini the better it fits, but then again that's normal. It fits okay on Kody who is 33.5" and pretty narrow, so I imagine it would fit a 32" stocky fellow as well. It IS the first shaped collar I've seen that was actually created from mini measurements and not a scaled down big horse template so it's the best out there right now! And Marjean is a pleasure to deal with so there's no harm in trying if you think you might like it. :bgrin

Leia

Edited to add: Clickmini, after my last cart purchasing disaster I don't want to say anything until I buy it, it's here, and I like it! LOL I think your cart will be gorgeous and I can't wait to see it.


----------



## susanne (Jan 17, 2007)

Jessi,

Were you able to get photos of your Camptown Sport harness?? I'd love to see both full body shots and closeups.

While I have your (and others') attention, how far away from being breed show suitable is this harness? Also, do they sell the sport harness WITH the Freedom collar, or do you have to pay $599 PLUS $150 extra for the collar?


----------



## Shari (Jan 17, 2007)

Buckskin gal said:


> Is the Freedom collar a one size for all minis or does it come in different mini sizes? Thanks, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She said she would make it however we want it. The Standard mini size looks like it will fit Maggie well.

At this point, I will need to get Susanne over here to help me try it on Maggie.



:


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 17, 2007)

susanne said:


> Were you able to get photos of your Camptown Sport harness?? I'd love to see both full body shots and closeups.
> While I have your (and others') attention, how far away from being breed show suitable is this harness? Also, do they sell the sport harness WITH the Freedom collar, or do you have to pay $599 PLUS $150 extra for the collar?


Susanne, most of the harnesses you saw at Happ's were Camptown's. So are a lot of the ones in my pictures of Lincoln Creek. I can tell you which ones by email if you really want to see.

In my opinion, this harness is pretty far from breed show because it is synthetic and very much in the carriage style rather than fine harness. If you got it in all leather and removed the breeching it might be okay, but it would still have the shaped crownpiece, no check, double-strap breastcollar, gig saddle, etc. Carriage harness and fine show harness are just two different critters and that's all there is to it.



:

Most harness retailers I've talked with will deduct the price of the standard breastcollar, add the cost of the fancier one, and come up with a final price that way. If you wanted the basic harness with regular collar AND a FC, yes, you'd have to pay for it on top of the $599.

Leia


----------



## susanne (Jan 17, 2007)

I knew I'd have to pay full price if I were adding the FC to another company's harness...just wondering about Camptown/Chimacum.

This is one reason I've leaned toward the Ozark Carriage Harness and adding the Freedom Collar at a later date...my main interests are CDE.ADS, but I'd like to keep my options at least somewhat open.


----------



## Shari (Jan 17, 2007)

You know....just to be on the safe side.

We should all be able to buy, one harness from each maker! :lol:



:



:

Freedman's, Smuckers and so on. :lol: That way.. we will always have the correct harness for what we are doing.

So who is going to win that lottery ticket?? :risa_suelos:

Susanne,,

What are you interested in doing with Mingus? Do you just want to do local AMHR breed shows? Go to the Nationals?

Or do what Leia is doing?

Because the CDE and trail driving harnesses have to be much more sturdy than the show ones.

Then there is...do you mind taking the time to carefully clean leather...or do you want to wash it in the dishwasher or bucket?

You know,, Breanna's harness maker, could make you a harness that would work for many different kinds of shows.

Leia...I will have to double check about the Freedom Collar. I know I talked with someone about it. Then I got hurt and my order fell through the cracks, so to speak. So I do not know if I got what I ordered or there standard on. Not that is matters that much right now.

Pretty sure the Freedom collar folks will make a nice harness in leather. They also have that nice patient leather harness.

Now I must stop drooling all over all the carts, sleighs and harnesses I am looking at, on line.


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 18, 2007)

susanne said:


> Jessi,
> 
> Were you able to get photos of your Camptown Sport harness?? I'd love to see both full body shots and closeups.
> 
> While I have your (and others') attention, how far away from being breed show suitable is this harness? Also, do they sell the sport harness WITH the Freedom collar, or do you have to pay $599 PLUS $150 extra for the collar?



I did, but have yet to get them off my camera! I will say Chili is too far forward in the cart in the pics, and that was making him as close as possible! Need to get that fixed... I should hopefully get some pics of Chili wearing his harness at our combined driving show this weekend, though I'll be using the traces from my Smuckers harness since the Camptown ones are too long, so you'll have to forgive that!

I don't (yet) drive in breed shows. I will be buying a show cart from a friend once she buys a new one, but since Chili isn't registered



I won't be using him, so I won't be using his harness. I woudln't think though that it would be good for breed shows. Just a guess, but not... refined? Thin? enough. And it doesn't have a check. I really don't know about breed show harnesses other than that, though.

Hmm well the harness was without the Freedom Collar, if you wanted that collar instead it was a little bit more. I forget how much though, sorry! Craig bought it for me, and we got a discount for buying it at the show she was at. Pretty sure it wasn't 150 extra (I think maybe 60? But I really could be wrong! LOL)

Jessi


----------



## Sheryl (Jan 19, 2007)

I am in a similiar delimna. I am borrowing a lightweight leather harness for the moment and just really don't think it is adequate for leaving the arena. I much prefer a washable biothane type material, but $600 seems steep for a beginner driver to invest in. I am care leasing my mini, so I am still in the trying things on stage! I have no plans to do breed shows, just pleasure driving, including out on trails, and maybe some entry level CDE.

I have seen some other harness options out there, but it is so difficut to assess from pictures on the internet!!


----------



## LGahr (Jan 20, 2007)

Please don't let this thread die out....I have been reading and studying and researching and visiting every site I can find. I have looked at the pictures until I am cross-eyed. I think the answer for us, "beginners", is a betathan harness with removable breeching---of course, can't find such a harness. Anyone have any suggestions?

Am just itching to order something but no concept what or where.......

:no:


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 20, 2007)

LGahr, the defining items as to what you should purchase are:

1. What type of driving will you be doing? Show ring? CDE? Parade and/or Pleasure?

2. What type of cart are you using?

3. What price range are you comfortable with?

We can probably make some recommendations based on your answers.


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 20, 2007)

LGahr, the defining items as to what you should purchase are:

1. What type of driving will you be doing? Show ring? CDE? Parade and/or Pleasure?

2. What type of cart are you using?

3. What price range are you comfortable with?

We can probably make some recommendations based on your answers.


----------



## LGahr (Jan 20, 2007)

Thank you for responding. This is really the hardest part of my little beginnings. My horse was trained by an excellent driver/trainer and driven by a VERY reputable trainer from KY, so I am really working at doing this right. I hope to show towards the end of the season if I am capable of doing a respectable job. I am told the horse has "excellent hock action" -- extremely animated, but not being familiar with driving classes (there have been no shows to attend since I became interested) I cannot give you an intelligent answer.

My price range, of course, is conservative because I know I will have to invest in a high-dollar harness once I get on solid footing with my driving. I have plenty of room to drive but live in a somewhat rolling area of Ohio. No parades--am not the type to do that, but I hope working and learning will be pure pleasure! This has become a real family project thanks to my darling daughter. By spring we should have 3 ponies and carts in the works so the whole family can enjoy them.

Oh yes, the cart--gotta buy one of those too. I will start with an easy entry mini cart from Fairhaven in Millersburg. Nice and light and durable. My daughter has a pony-sized cart and we have been very happy with it. If I become skilled enough to venture into the ring I will buy a Houghton simply because they are manufactured nearby and I can pick it up and save on shipping costs. Model number of the cart they recommend for a mini the size of Dusty is #22. This cart will set me back at least 1500; maybe $1800.00, depending on options. They have a good supply and wait time is not an issue so I am not expecting to purchase a show cart until July. I do need something to use right now that fits my horse.

I don't mean to be vague. I just don't have specific answers. I have to start somewhere but so many options I am overwhelmed.

So, now you have my little beginings in a nutshell. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 20, 2007)

Well based on your description, you really need to get a fine harness to go with your beautiful Houghton. You will not use breeching in the show ring.

I have one of each of these show harnesses:

http://www.miniexpress.com/mxproduct.asp?intProdID=269

http://www.kee-port.com/harness.htm

Both of them are just gorgeous and perfect for the show ring. One thing I would recommend on the miniexpress harness is that you order it with wrap straps. This is based on a recommendation from my trainer, Patty Cloke. She showed me the shafts of a cart that had been using the french tugs that that harness comes with, and the patent was basically rubbed right away.

When I went to buy my next harness, Patty recommended that Deluxe Show Harness from Estate Horse Supply. I think if I were only going to have one harness and I was interested in showing, I would get that one. I think it will be slightly more durable that the MiniExpress one (although I LOVE the gold piping on my MiniExpress harness! it's gorgeous!)

The Mini Express one comes with both sidecheck and overcheck. The Estate Horse Supply one you will have to select one or the other. Most show people do use overchecks. I am not overly fond of them, but that is what Patty recommended for both of my driving mares and they are going very well in them.

I also have one of these harnesses:

http://www.miniexpress.com/mxproduct.asp?intProdID=266

and it is totally fine for most things, even local showing. You would probably want to order a cavesson that is separate. For CDE driving, I ordered one of these breastcollars (and the neckstrap) for Ally, which I use with the inexpensive harness in the last link: http://www.thecarriagehouse.com/VBreastCollar.htm

That is what she is wearing in these photos:












Here is that same harness with its original breastcollar:






I hope that helps you out a little bit.


----------



## Shari (Jan 20, 2007)

LGahr said:


> Please don't let this thread die out....I have been reading and studying and researching and visiting every site I can find. I have looked at the pictures until I am cross-eyed. I think the answer for us, "beginners", is a betathan harness with removable breeching---of course, can't find such a harness. Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Am just itching to order something but no concept what or where.......
> 
> :no:


I have tons of links but have to get on my computer to send you the links.

So off the top of my head for the Bet...harness..

Camptown Harness

Smuckers

Zilco

The Carriage house

Chillium (spell?)

Ozark mountain..

There are just so many please you can get good wash n wear harness's at.


----------



## Jetiki (Jan 20, 2007)

Clickmini, I am curious, why do you not use the false martingale with deep V breastcollar? The piece that should go from the D ring on the breast collar to the girth. When I was harness shopping all the CDE and other people I talked too that had used the deep V told me to make sure I use the fasle martingale.


----------



## jbrat (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm also crosseyed and confused :new_shocked:

(Like mother like daughter :bgrin )

The Harness I have been using is Betathane made by Fairview harness. I have been very happy with it so far. (which doesn't say much, I new to driving) And I have nothing else to compare it too.

I don't think the breeching is removable, so that would rule it out as a show harness. Correct?

And it is more of a matte finish not shiny. ( Shiny or patent is bio, and dull or matte finish is beta, Right??)

For the show ring should it be the shiny finish?

We have access to a few different harness makers that we're going to talk to but not sure what I need to know and ask. I'm sure they would make anything we wanted just not sure what we want.

I know we want something we can use for driving around the farm too so I feel a breeching (removable) is a must since the land is rolling.

We are going to take a day soon and go visit some Amish harness shops and try to see some of the differences.

So any help on - what to watch for, what questions to ask, and/or what add-ons we need to look for or ask about, will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks to all for your time and patience.

Here's a the best pic I have so far of the harness I've been using.






This was a small pony harness, It does look bulky I guess.

I must add that this harness was a good price starting at $150. - for mini and $170 - for small pony.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Devon (Jan 21, 2007)

willowoodstables said:


> Mini Luver..
> 
> The top bridle is a Smuckers and yes you can get it mini size. The bottom harness is more a traditional Roadster type with Square blinkers and it also comes in mini from Dave Lasalle. I love the round blinkers (coming from my Hackney background) and if I remember correctly you can get a round blinker bridle from Lasalle in mini size.
> 
> ...


hey I liek sidecheck so itll go perfect with the round blinders I want AHA! I can't find the mini bridle that you showed on the smuckers site?


----------

